# Any good bets for today ?



## Hungryformoney (Jul 20, 2008)

I layed Tromso at @1.50
I have a feeling they will not win.


----------



## FLV (Jul 20, 2008)

No, I dont see good bets


----------



## Hungryformoney (Jul 20, 2008)

Hungryformoney said:
			
		

> I layed Tromso at @1.50
> I have a feeling they will not win.


CLose but LOST


----------

